# Help me pick a tranny



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Due to the fact that the engine will be blown, I have been advised to run an automatic 4 speed transmission. I am thinking 4L80e with a 2800 stall speed convertor........any ideas? Thanks, Eric


----------



## mp4life23 (Apr 28, 2010)

One word monster!!!! they are awesome


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

ive heard they are really tough. does it have to have some sort of electronic controller?


----------



## hookemdevils22 (Mar 27, 2010)

'80e = th400 w/ overdrive (same 2.48/1.48/1.00 gear ratios, w/ .75 OD). they're beasts (~280 lbs w/o converter). yes, they need a controller. some light reading on the subject from our friends at Phoenix Trans.


----------



## bobby326 (Dec 13, 2009)

i am building a 400 for my 67lemans and im going with a monster trans.they have two versionsfor a 700r4 a 500/hp and i think an SS 700/hp version.they also have 200r4's They also have a complete conversion package u kan buy that comes with everything u need to swith over... good luck


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Gonna check out Monster's site...thanks fellas.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Eric, have you thought about a rev-limiter? Stickshift cars are so much more FUN!!! A nice HD 5 or 6 speed would be my choice.......


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

:agree


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Most engine/tranny guys strongly suggest running an automatic with a supercharged engine......they say it is a PITA to drive a stick on the street with a blower due to boost rise and drop. I do love a nice manual tranny. Prolly gonna go with the 4L80e and a 2800 stall speed converter. I can use my his/hers shifter with minor modification also.:willy:


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Eric Animal said:


> Most engine/tranny guys strongly suggest running an automatic with a supercharged engine......they say it is a PITA to drive a stick on the street with a blower due to boost rise and drop. I do love a nice manual tranny. Prolly gonna go with the 4L80e and a 2800 stall speed converter. I can use my his/hers shifter with minor modification also.:willy:


:agree with that much motor you want both hands on the wheel and one foot ready with the brake!!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

In the july issue of Pontiac Enthusiast there is a 69 GTO with a blower and a TKO 600 5 speed. Gonna go automatic anyway. Besides I already am restoring my console and shifter $$$$$$$ ! Eric


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

I love my Tremec TKO 600 in my blown 69 GTO. 12" Mcloed clutch and still with mechanical throwout bearing. Minimal floorpan clearancing was required and I was able to use my stock length driveshaft. This is a very smooth shifting tranny, and it's able to take the abuse of sticky tires and LOTS of horsepower. Personally, I enjoy driving a stick in a Musclecar more than an automatic, and if you have a radical motor, the stick is much more forgiving.
Whatever you do, enjoy that supercharged powerplant, boost is awsome!!!:cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks! what are you running boost wise? How many cu in. ? arty:


----------



## hopsing (Jul 1, 2010)

I would go with Art Carr new Trans company in california he makes a bullit proof 200r4 and when u call u get to talk to him personally check it out just google it, Hop Sing


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Hop, I did call Art Carr...you are correct, i talked to him for quite a while. he is definately a man who knows his stuff !!! thanks, eric


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

Rukee said:


> :agree with that much motor you want both hands on the wheel and one foot ready with the brake!!


I'm not sure what trans but many pro street/touring cars are going with the paddle shift set up Paddle Shifters 
I mean at this point might as well go ALL the way over the top


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Paddle shifters have thier place in the world, just not my thing. I am gonna have a 67 Hurst Dual gate modified to work with the 4L80e....did you guys see the TCI 6X automatic with paddle shift??? I love a stick shift, but an automatic just makes more sense, in this otherwise sensless project!!!!arty:.......besides it gives me something to change in a couple years if I get bored.:willy:


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I like a man that thinks ahead.


----------

